# 3D Shoots around Cincinnati, OH???



## bohunter52 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Schedules;*

To find scheduled shoots in Southwestern Ohio, Southern Indiana, and Northern Kentucky click onto a web site called www.3dscores.com
There are schedules and contact numbers with the scores from the latest local shoots. It also contains the latest information on any changes, special events, benefit shoots, etc. and is very popular with the local shooters.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*ccfsa.com*

Clinton County Farmers and Sportsman Association in Wilmington, Ohio. 

www.ccfsa.com

The last shoot of the year is Sept 2nd. We shoot the first saturday of the month from January to September each year. If you have any questions, shoot me a pm or email.

Jeremiah


----------



## ohiobuckbuster (Jul 16, 2005)

*this weekend's shoots*

there is a shoot at Blackhoof Bowhunters in Jamestown, ohio saturday and sunday, Aug 26 & 27.
One in Indiana at Sunman fish and game on sunday Aug 27.
One at Eastern Hills on the east side of town on Sunday Aug. 27.

As mentioned above there in one at Clinton county on Sept. 2, go to it if you can they do a great shoot. Let me know if you need directions to any of these shoots.

Thanks,
Ohiobuckbuster


----------

